# Chukar numbers down to average this year



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

https://wildlife.utah.gov/wildlife-news/2106-chukar-numbers-back-to-normal.html

Looks like chukar numbers are lower than the last couple.


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm calling BS


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wagdog (Jan 6, 2009)

bamacpl said:


> I'm calling BS


Which way? Do you think the numbers are down, up, or about the same as last season?


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

We'll find out Saturday!!!


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

wagdog said:


> Which way? Do you think the numbers are down, up, or about the same as last season?


I am not really sure yet....I just don't believe they can accurately count chukar from a helicopter

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wagdog (Jan 6, 2009)

I would think it is hard to count chukar from a helicopter as well. Those suckers disappear in cover. I hope the numbers are still good!


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Went out today....the birds are plentiful!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rulon (Feb 5, 2016)

Great news Bamacpl! But let's keep preaching that the numbers are terrible, keep the hills to those who hunt no matter the reports! Chukar season is here, it's like Christmas til February!


----------



## ted (Oct 22, 2011)

bamacpl said:


> Went out today....the birds are plentiful!!


I got into a few this weekend, too. Not a bunch of coveys, but there were 10 - 15 birds in the ones I did find.

Almost as good as Idaho. ;-)


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

I went out yesterday and did did not do well. Ran several veteran dogs and covered quite a lot of country and saw hardly any sign. Found 1 small covey and took two birds out of it. I won't be hitting that range again. Sounds like a typical year--some ranges had decent production, some ranges did poorly.


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

My new pup did phenomenal!!!! I was very impressed with her first chukar hunt!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Airborne said:


> I went out yesterday and did did not do well. Ran several veteran dogs and covered quite a lot of country and saw hardly any sign. Found 1 small covey and took two birds out of it. I won't be hitting that range again. Sounds like a typical year--some ranges had decent production, some ranges did poorly.


We need to get together & go this year Riley!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wasatch Wings (Sep 29, 2015)

Good looking dog! And glad to hear on numbers. I swear my dog knows what time of year it is and i think the only thing that will calm him down will be some fresh feathers in his mouth!


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

bamacpl said:


> My new pup did phenomenal!!!! I was very impressed with her first chukar hunt!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I also commented on a Facebook post you made about the sire of my litter looking similar. So, it's a long shot but I've got to ask does he have any sharpshooters cash in him?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

How are the chuckar numbers looking around the off limits hill over by you One-Eye?

I remember driving down that road and seeing 50+ birds on the road. They didn’t even care that I was there because they knew I couldn’t touch them.


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Bax* said:


> How are the chuckar numbers looking around the off limits hill over by you One-Eye?
> 
> I remember driving down that road and seeing 50+ birds on the road. They didn't even care that I was there because they knew I couldn't touch them.


I'm not sure the are you are talking about?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

bamacpl said:


> We need to get together & go this year Riley!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes we do!--let me get through a busy October and I will get in touch with ya


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

bamacpl said:


> I'm not sure the are you are talking about?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Out in One Eye's neck of the woods there is a piece if private property that a public road runs by and there are chuckars everywhere over there.

It's crazy.


----------

